# OF Patriot Saddle - QUESTIONS!



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I have 2 variations, one has English Straps the other had Western Girth Straps.

Neither had the rear D-Ring suitable for Centerfire Rigging.

Have you called Orthoflex and asked if the can modify the Saddle with a rear D-Ring?

As far as what Horse it fits, they make that Model in a Medium (semi-qh) or a Wide (full-qh)


.


----------



## Chele11 (Nov 29, 2010)

Did end up buying it and love the saddle. Still trying to figure out about different rigging, especially since I now have a different horse, with absolutely no withers. Saddle seems to fit him well but the girth goes right under his elbows.  Just Googled the "Y" Rigging so need to see if there is a D-ring capable of handling it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I found a pic of an older model Officer's saddle. I don't know how the tree is made. If it were a western type tree hiding in there then a D cinch ring could be added. A leather strap would encircle the flat side of the D and would be nailed into the tree.


----------

